# Coppi?



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

Does anyone know of a Coppi website? ...for bikes, mostly, not the history of the man (even though that is way cool too).


----------



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

*reparto corse*

I too could not connect to the coppi bikes website . www.repartocorse.com carries the coppi line, and so does wrench science.

TheCapMan


----------



## Fredrik1 (Nov 26, 2002)

*Masciaghi*

Try www.masciaghi.it or www.faustocoppi.com.

I've got a Millenium but not much ridden. )C:

Fredrik


----------

